# Coast Outlet store in Kildare



## Helen (24 Nov 2006)

Hi, 
I've heard there is a Coast & Karen Millen outlet store in Newbridge/Kildare somewhere. Does anyone know where it is and is it worth going to? ie are the prices much less than the ones in town?
Thanks
H.


----------



## roxy (24 Nov 2006)

www.kildarevillage.com

Well worth a visit, I got a Karen Millen top for €22, originally €95, the clothes were Dundrum not a month ago, great bargains. Haven't bought in Coast yet, but Monsoon is great too and Levi Store.


----------



## sharecarer (24 Nov 2006)

Well worth it for those shops alone. Went with my sis who got a dress in Coast reduced from €240 to €65. Shops look the same as the normal ones but everything is reduced


----------



## RonanC (24 Nov 2006)

Remember everthing found in these shops is previous seasons stock, you might think you are getting a great deal when in fact sometimes your not.... 

The Outlet itself is a bit disapointing. Not enough shops and only 1 restaurant (Starbucks was there but closed at 1pm on a sunday!!) which was packed the day we went.


----------



## tallpaul (24 Nov 2006)

RonanC said:


> Remember everthing found in these shops is previous seasons stock, you might think you are getting a great deal when in fact sometimes your not....


 
Can't really see the problem of clothes being 'last year'. Are people that shallow (and sad) that they would know if clothes were from the current year or not??

Personally I think th outlet store is a convenient and relaxing place to shop. I would however totally agree that it needs a few more shops...


----------



## RonanC (24 Nov 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Can't really see the problem of clothes being 'last year'. Are people that shallow (and sad) that they would know if clothes were from the current year or not??
> 
> Personally I think th outlet store is a convenient and relaxing place to shop. I would however totally agree that it needs a few more shops...


 

my point being is that you will more than likely get the exact same savings or ever better in the main stores themselves if you waited for the sales... 

I was about to buy a Tefal steamer in one of the shops down there and then remembered that Argos had the exact same item on sale for about 30euro cheaper !!


----------



## Helen (24 Nov 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, definitely taking a trip out there tomrrow - I've definitely no problem wearing last season's fashions for half price, esp from Coast or Karen Millen!


----------



## tallpaul (24 Nov 2006)

RonanC said:


> my point being is that you will more than likely get the exact same savings or ever better in the main stores themselves if you waited for the sales...


 
Fair point. But I suppose the advantage of the outlet store is that you don't have to wait for the sales...


----------

